# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  (الأشعار)  خيال في خيال  ..... قيل اصدق الشعر اكدبه

## وريد الورود

(الأشعار)

دخلت أرواح العاشقين أبياتٌ
خطها الحب فتجولت راضية


بناؤها القوافي عنوانها الأشعارُ
بأحلى الخطوط كُتِبَت راقية


فسحرت الأرواح بجمال تصويرها
وجذبهم خيال معانيه الزاهية


بتصاميم أُسس الحب بُنِيَت
حولها أنهر العاطفة جارية


وطيور مغرمة سكنت بساتينه
تغرد وبلحن العاشقين ساعية


مع ان الأبيات أبياتٌ صغيرةٌ
لكنها تعلوا  الأبيات عالية


منقولــــــــ
تأليف : إبراهيم العمران

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلموووو اخي الكريم
بجد ابيات حلو
موفق لكل خير
لاعدمنااااااااا جديدك
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كبرياء

*گلمٍـآتِـ رٍآئعُـهُـ ..* 
*لطَرٍحِـ مٍـوٍفٍـَقِـ ..*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..* 
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..* 
*گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------

